
Silicon Valley Circa 1956 - skmurphy
http://www.grellas.com/article_Silicon_Valley_1956.html
======
nostrademons
This article's nothing without pics!

Seriously. I'm quite curious what Silicon Valley looked like when there was
still open space between Mountain View and Palo Alto.

~~~
grellas
Just noticed that my article had been posted on HN.

I am not a historian and just did this as a nostalgic reflection on what I
experienced being in and around the Valley for the past 40+ years and then
projected it back a decade or so to focus on what seemed a key transition year
- 1956 - when Shlockley Labs was formed, HP went public, etc., to use it as a
symbolic contrast between the new and the old.

It was just a fun diversion for me, the main goal being to capture a mood.
Sorry about the lack of pics.

~~~
nostrademons
Okay, I wasn't being _entirely_ serious. ;-) Thanks for the article - as
someone who just moved here 6 months ago, it's neat to imagine what things
looked like 50 years ago.

------
skmurphy
What a transformation:

 _Before WWII, San Jose had fewer than 100,000 people. Yet no fewer than 18
canneries and 13 packing houses could be found in the Valley. This was then
the largest canning and dried fruit packing center in the world. By 1956, this
farm-based culture was still largely intact. Today, it is almost entirely
gone._

------
trekker7
"Back then, the Valley lay in the shadow of San Francisco. If you wanted
culture, glamor, or riches, you headed to the City."

2/3 things don't change!

